# Ghost tours in the Carolinas



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

My grandfathers started our family Paranormal team called Gaston County Paranormal way back in the 40s after local churches had my grandfathers assist in Exorcisms and these are the places we have investigated in the last 69 years and so many wanted to join us so we started Ghost tours.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Some of those places look creepy just from the outside


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

And those are just the PG rated tour,we have a After hours Adult tour also.


----------

